
Ask HN: What could we use to manage access to databases? - chauffer
We have 10+ Postgres databases, and 50+ people who need access to them.<p>What could we use to manage access to databases?
(add, delete, edit users, edit database access, ...)
======
corecoder
Products like HashiCorp Vault seem exactly what you need: you can manage and
automate the creation/revocation of credentials and grants.

